# 14 days to go



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


>


?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 1, 2019)

Free EmuNAND?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 1, 2019)

Shadow#1 said:


> ?


June 15.


----------



## Firexploit (Jun 1, 2019)

What will happen on june 15?


----------



## leon315 (Jun 1, 2019)

Endurion_Jr said:


> What will happen on june 15?


zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

leon315 said:


> zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.


the walking dead fan


----------



## Firexploit (Jun 1, 2019)

leon315 said:


> zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.


Oh no!


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 1, 2019)

Woot June 15th Free XCI loader for atmosphere!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

comput3rus3r said:


> Woot June 15th Free XCI loader for atmosphere!


if so then not on this forum


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 1, 2019)

A wish or a promise?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> A wish or a promise?


for who is it meant?


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> for who is it meant?



OP or anyone else


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> for who is it meant?


It's for anyone who believes


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> It's for anyone who believes


this thread is 80% a troll anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 1, 2019)

leon315 said:


> zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.


Why did nobody tell me there was a new Kingdom Hearts release?
https://gbatemp.net/threads/omg-liek-kh-rite-1-1.158354/


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> this thread is 80% a troll anyway.


It's not troll, it's hype train.


----------



## Zumoly (Jun 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> It's for anyone who believes



Then it's a wish.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> It's not troll, it's hype train.


for what? air


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> for what? air


If by air you mean atmosphere, then sure.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> If by air you mean atmosphere, then sure.


if(atmosphere != air)
{
createTrollThread()
}


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> if(atmosphere != air)
> {
> createTrollThread()
> }


I don't know why you think it's troll. June 15th has been hotly anticipated for over a year now. And the seventeen other June 15ths that have occurred between then and now will pale in comparison to the forthcoming June 15th.


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 1, 2019)

Is it a meme or is it a thing that SciresM mentioned about 7.0.1 ?

// I think it's about the emu of the air


----------



## thaikhoa (Jun 1, 2019)

every single day could be 15th June.


----------



## Galactiiix (Jun 1, 2019)

new for deja vu 4.1.0 ?


----------



## gizmomelb (Jun 1, 2019)

leon315 said:


> zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.



that appears to have already occurred.


----------



## MUDD_BR (Jun 1, 2019)

I want to believe.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 1, 2019)

Sumandora said:


> this thread is 80% a troll anyway.



In which you are one of them.


----------



## June15 (Jun 1, 2019)

June 15.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 1, 2019)

June15 said:


> June 15.


I knew you were real, not just another myth


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 2, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> I knew you were real, not just another myth


Any hint to hype ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2019)

The Witcher 3 and GTA 5 will be announced for  the switch on june 15th?


----------



## LapCheong (Jun 2, 2019)

13 Days now, someone please a new thread


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 2, 2019)

comput3rus3r said:


> Woot June 15th Free XCI loader for atmosphere!


XCI is never coming to Atmosphere btw.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jun 2, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> XCI is never coming to Atmosphere btw.


True, but emunand is.


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 2, 2019)

OrGoN3 said:


> True, but emunand is.


Same thought, must be emuNAND.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 2, 2019)

Not to sound too humble and modest but in all of honesty I couldn't care less about emunand XCI loading and whatnot else. What we currently have is more than enough and we should be grateful to the homebrew devs rather then to pressure. after all they are doing all of this for free, likewise in their spare free time.
no one is obligated to keep up with our homebrew requests , demands and such.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Not to sound too humble and modest but in all of honesty I couldn't care less about emunand XCI loading and whatnot else. What we currently have is more than enough and we should be grateful to the homebrew devs rather then to pressure. after all they are doing all of this for free, likewise in their spare free time.
> no one is obligated to keep up with our homebrew requests , demands and such.


This is true.

However,

13 days to go!


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 2, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> This is true.
> 
> However,
> 
> 13 days to go!


Tbh they've ramped development up pretty quickly.
we've seen pretty neat features thus far.


----------



## Psychofox (Jun 2, 2019)

Android OS release for switch?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

Psychofox said:


> Android OS release for switch?


That would be cool and we'll hopefully get it at some point, but currently it's waiting for NVidia to release new drivers, so don't expect any news in the short term until that happens.


----------



## Naxster (Jun 2, 2019)

Do we also get a warm/cold boot so we don't have to use the jig evertime we boot up our switch?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

theasker said:


> Do we also get a warm/cold boot so we don't have to use the jig evertime we boot up our switch?


Warmboot is happening pretty soon for up to 4.1, eventually for up to 7.0.1. Coldboot nah (some possibility on lowest firmware but don't hold your breath realistically).


----------



## Naxster (Jun 2, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> Warmboot is happening pretty soon for up to 4.1, eventually for up to 7.0.1. Coldboot nah (some possibility on lowest firmware but don't hold your breath realistically).



I still have an unopened Switch with firmware 3.0.1 :o
Hopefully it will be released pretty soon!


----------



## Dysproh (Jun 2, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> Warmboot is happening pretty soon for up to 4.1, eventually for up to 7.0.1. Coldboot nah (some possibility on lowest firmware but don't hold your breath realistically).


Well, technically, its possible to get coldboot up to 6.1.0, but very unlikely.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

Dysproh said:


> Well, technically, its possible to get coldboot up to 6.1.0, but very unlikely.


Yeah not likely enough to be waiting for. If you really want untethered coldboot, get a chip fitted.


----------



## Imancol (Jun 2, 2019)

SciresM will announce that he is gay


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

I mean, it is pride month, so that would be apt. It wouldn't necessarily progress the CFW any further tho.


----------



## KuranKu (Jun 2, 2019)

12 to go *june 15*


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jun 2, 2019)

Dysproh said:


> Well, technically, its possible to get coldboot up to 6.1.0, but very unlikely.


pk1ldrhax is an epic meme


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 2, 2019)

Obv deeply offended by the forum move, but do not fear, the countdown to the most important ETA will continue.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2019)

This thread overtook mine


----------



## HSTurtle (Jun 3, 2019)

I thought emunand release was June 16th.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> This thread overtook mine
> 
> View attachment 168877


All part of my cunning plan, apologies tho for the inconvenience.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HSTurtle said:


> I thought emunand release was June 16th.


No official date given, we'll see.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)

12 days to go!


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh my this made it to the EoF.
Not so surprising as this was EoF material to begin with xD.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Oh my this made it to the EoF.
> Not so surprising as this was EoF material to begin with xD.


I'd be offended, but I'm more concerned that you're missing out on the joy of the hype train - hop on board!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

The UK's controversial porn block will go into effect on *July 15th*.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The UK's controversial porn block will go into effect on *July 15th*.


Maybe the new atmosphere release will include a feature to circumvent this? Better download all the porn you can find in the meantime just to be safe.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh my god,

*the SPICE GIRLS *

comes to
Wembley stadium in London.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh my god,
> 
> *the SPICE GIRLS *
> 
> ...


Wow, SciresM is really going all out with promotion this time around, wouldn't have been my choice of band to promote atmosphere but I'll respect his decision.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

Another try:

*National Beer Day / Beer Day Britain 2019*
*Hello Beer Lovers – welcome to the website for Britain’s national beer day held annually on June 15th. Please join us to celebrate Britain’s national alcoholic drink and help us spread beery love throughout the land.*

*https://www.beerdaybritain.co.uk/what-is-beer-day-britain/*


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

hippy dave said:


>


As we say in austria "Prost das die Gurgel ned verrost".


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 4, 2019)

11 days to go!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2019)

10 days to go!


----------



## m4xw (Jun 5, 2019)

Want a little tease?
Might not be the best video, but it gets the point across.
Recorded by Milenko.

https://m4xw.net/nextcloud/index.php/s/nbqsjfe2e2Ynfrf


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2019)

m4xw said:


> Want a little tease?
> Might not be the best video, but it gets the point across.
> Recorded by Milenko.
> 
> https://m4xw.net/nextcloud/index.php/s/nbqsjfe2e2Ynfrf


Back in the 3DS days, we wouldn't accept any video recorded by anyone who wasn't wearing sexy nail polish, but I guess those days are behind us... This is awesome, consider me teased


----------



## June15 (Jun 5, 2019)

m4wx confirmed. June 15.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 5, 2019)

June15 said:


> m4wx confirmed. June 15.


You're nearly here!


----------



## Milenko (Jun 6, 2019)

m4xw said:


> Want a little tease?
> Might not be the best video, but it gets the point across.
> Recorded by Milenko.
> 
> https://m4xw.net/nextcloud/index.php/s/nbqsjfe2e2Ynfrf







thanks to m4xw for letting me test and troubleshooting!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 6, 2019)

Nein days to go (sorry @hippy dave


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2019)

9 days to go!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

hippy dave said:


> 9 days to go!


On the 6th, there are 9 days left.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 6, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> On the 6th, there are 9 days left.


This is correct.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2019)

8 days to go!


----------



## June15 (Jun 7, 2019)

June 15th


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 7, 2019)

June15 said:


> June 15th


I can tell you're excited to get here.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 8, 2019)

7 days to go!


----------



## June15 (Jun 8, 2019)

June 15 is gonna be epic, first m4xw confirmed that he'll be giving birth that day but he also auto schedule the next episode of Captain Marvel to air on Hulu in Afganistan.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 9, 2019)

June15 said:


> June 15 is gonna be epic, first m4xw confirmed that he'll be giving birth that day but he also auto schedule the next episode of Captain Marvel to air on Hulu in Afganistan.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2019)

leon315 said:


> zombie apocalypse! will invade Gbatemp and suck our brains out.


I love sucking, just other things.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2019)

_counts on fingers_

6 days to go!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2019)

Will we get the Switch’s private key on June the 15th?


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 9, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> Will we get the Switch’s private key on June the 15th?


We will not. Unless you're an expert hacker and cat burglar and are volunteering to break into Nintendo HQ.


----------



## June15 (Jun 9, 2019)

I have sad and happy announcements, a good first announcement! Yesterday while I was on my first date with m4xw, we ended up having fun and I got pregnant. So me and m4xw are gonna have a kid. Sadly not all news are good so here are the bad news, since me and m4xw will now be parents I think that it's important that he takes the account so I can have all the time I need to prepare for the giant event of giving birth.

Thanks for all the good memories from the people on this site! You've all helped me a lot through these though dark times and I don't think I'd ever be feeling so safe with everyone in my life.

The original June 15 signing out for a while m4xw takes over.

m4xw here, hey everyone thanks for taking care of my wife these last few days, she has been so glad to be a part of this community. While I can't really describe in words how much I love all the drama this community partakes in I think it's important to realize that no matter how much we want it to release faster, my wife wants this to be released June 15th and therefor we will extend the wait. I finally completed the development to make it work on versions above HOS 6.15.2019 and therefore we can now be happy that it works. I'm excited for tomorrow when I'll write my next write up on what date the day of release will be  @m4xw signing out have fun everyone


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm not fully sure how to respond to that, except to say:

5 days to go!


----------



## Galactiiix (Jun 10, 2019)

ahaha, the process is on, we can only count the days ... 5 days!


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 11, 2019)

4 days to go ?!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2019)

anhyeuviolet said:


> 4 days to go ?!


Yes,

4 days to go!


----------



## June15 (Jun 11, 2019)

Ok m4xw, I have even sadder news to announce. After my I got my wife pregnant here a few days ago, I manged to get myself pregnant and now my wife is mad at me for cheating. Yep so this might be the last post I @m4xw make before June 15. I'm sorry everyone who was hoping that this account wasn't gonna go inactive but sadly some actions can't be prevented.

June 15


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

June15 said:


> Ok m4xw, I have even sadder news to announce. After my I got my wife pregnant here a few days ago, I manged to get myself pregnant and now my wife is mad at me for cheating. Yep so this might be the last post I @m4xw make before June 15. I'm sorry everyone who was hoping that this account wasn't gonna go inactive but sadly some actions can't be prevented.
> 
> June 15


How did you get both your wife and yourself pregnant?


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 11, 2019)

The suspense in killing me!!!


----------



## June15 (Jun 11, 2019)

leafeon34 said:


> How did you get both your wife and yourself pregnant?



My dong is very sloppy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and long


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 11, 2019)

I saw this on the website from my footballclub


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 11, 2019)

SciresM got a new back tattoo? Exciting!


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 12, 2019)

3 days to go!


----------



## Flame (Jun 12, 2019)

zxr750j said:


> I saw this on the website from my footballclub



all im going to say is... 

how did Ajax become so good in recent years?


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 13, 2019)

I would say: Too two go !


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2019)

Yep,

2 days to go!


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 13, 2019)

two more days to go
woop woop~


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## zxr750j (Jun 13, 2019)

Flame said:


> all im going to say is...
> 
> how did Ajax become so good in recent years?


Maybe the coach they got from us told them how he did it at Utrecht. And 90 Million yearly budget also goes a long way, along with with herds of obnoxious fans who finally can cheer after 5 years crying...
Don't get me started


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2019)

sergey3000 said:


> The Witcher 3 will be announced for  the switch on june 15th?


This reply aged poorly.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 14, 2019)

1 day to go!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 14, 2019)

w00t


----------



## Valery0p (Jun 14, 2019)

What worries me the most it's the amount of disinformation on this feature...and how probably there will not be any guide to manage the noob wave...

But maybe my fear are unfounded, and tomorrow nothing will be released


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank god today is not the 13th......


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 14, 2019)

Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 14, 2019)

*slice*


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2019)

Will we ever know?


----------

